# Cyber Threat - Windows PC Users Should Uninstall "Quicktime"



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2016)

I think this was a default program on my Windows 7 computer, never remember specifically using it.  I uninstalled it this morning.  http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2016/04...-windows-pc-users-to-uninstall-quicktime.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2016)

Quicktime used to be the go-to app for videos. I had it for many years and never had a problem.

I think there are "holes" in most software that can be exploited.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 18, 2016)

I checked my wife's Win 10 today, but we had never installed it, only use VLC, it was a mainstay with earlier versions of Windows.  Goes to prove that no application is safe.  Constant vigil is the by word.  Never open any attachment in an email, social network site, even from trusted senders.  They could have inadvertently send an innocent link that had malware attached.  Even my beloved Linux had problems with 'Flash' (some distros will not allow it to be installed) & hacking through the distro's forum affecting the .iso download.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> ... They could have inadvertently sent an innocent link that had *malewale* attached ...






Sorry, SOP - I couldn't resist!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 18, 2016)

Got me  fixed.

Must have been sluffing or napping the day they taught proof-reading.  I remember back to my school days, one year I made the 'Spelling Bee' team.  Stayed after school at the start of the competition, went down on the first word.  Short lived quest to have my 15 minutes.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 19, 2016)

Gosh, Quicktime...been eons since I [thought] I had to use it.   I'm thinking the Windows 98 days, or so.

+1 for VLC.   I use it on my Linux and Apple OS X machines, I've used it in Windows before as well.


----------

